# qt-phonon will nicht

## franzf

Hi,

Ich wollte schon mit der rc an qt-phonon rumspielen, das hat aber nie funktioniert. Jetzt mit der ersten stable-Version wieder das gleiche Spielchen.

Die Examples kompilieren. Aber beim Linken das erste Malheur: es wird immer gegen die kde-Version gelinkt, welche dann auch funktioniert. Um die qt-phonon (mit gstreamer) zu verwenden muss ich immer am env.d rumspielen. Und dann gehen die Beispiele nicht.

Konkret:

Musicplayer und mediaplayer lassen sich kein File unterschieben. Es passiert einfach nix!! Scheint so als würden bestimmte SIGNALS nicht emitted, denn die SLOTs werden nie aufgerufen.

Ich hab leider keine Ahnung, ob es am GStreamer (alles Testing) liegt, oder aber an einem Fehler im qt-phonon-ebuild, oder an meiner Schusseligkeit. Dass Trolltech das Framework veröffentlicht und mit Beispielen versieht, mit einem Fehler in Phonon kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen  :Sad: 

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Hat wer Tipps für mich?

Bin für jeden Strohhalm dankbar :/

Grüße

Franz

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

ich verwende qt-4.4.x schon längere Zeit und kompiliere die snapshots von qt im 3-Satz.

Mit phonon und dem Music Player habe ich dabei die Erfahrung gemacht, daß bei einigen Versionen das von dir beschriebene Phänomen auftaucht - nichts geht - und bei der Version des z.B. nächsten Tages funktioniert es problemlos.

Zur Zeit verwende ich 4.4.1-snapshot-20080512 und dort gibt es keine Probleme beim Dateiimport.

Ich kann eine Play-Liste zusammenstellen und die wird dann auch von oben nach unten abgearbeitet.

Meiner Meinung nach liegt das am Sourcecode selbst und nicht an den nachgelagerten Instanzen in Gentoo, genauer untersucht habe ich das aus mangelndem Interesse am Music Player nicht.

MfG  Jens

----------

## franzf

Danke Jens für die Antwort.

Dass es am Sourcecode des Stable-Releases liegt wäre ja peinlich...

Da ich speziell an Phonon(@qt) interessiert bin (amarok geht bei kde4 voll daneben, außerdem will ich meinem kleinen Bruder bissl Geschmack am Programmieren machen) werde ich mal schauen ob ich was finden kann. Auf ein weiteres Desaster mit schlecht erstellten qt-snapshot-ebuilds (QAtomicPointer...) hab ich eigentlich keinen Bock, und von Hand kompilieren ging schon, aber wofür hat man denn Gentoo  :Wink: 

Danke und Grüße

Franz

P.S.:

Ist das nicht nen Bug-Report wert? Dann könnten gewieftere "Debugger" an das Problem rangehen.

----------

## jkoerner

Moin Franz,

ich wusste garnicht, daß qt-4.4 jetzt stable ist… Meinst du nicht eher masked by keyword?

Übrigens fuktioniert auch der Media Player bei der o.a. Version und spielt z.B. mp3, wav als Musik und .flv als Film ab. Bei mpg und wmv wird fehlender Codec bemängelt. Bilder werden teilweise, also nicht komplett geladen, dargestellt.

MfG  Jens

----------

## franzf

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> ich wusste garnicht, daß qt-4.4 jetzt stable ist… Meinst du nicht eher masked by keyword?

 

Ich hab ja von stable release gesprochen. Qt hat das Beta+RC-Stadium verlassen. 4.4 ist offiziell als stable released, aber im Portage immer noch masked.

 *Quote:*   

> Übrigens fuktioniert auch der Media Player bei der o.a. Version und spielt z.B. mp3, wav als Musik und .flv als Film ab. Bei mpg und wmv wird fehlender Codec bemängelt. Bilder werden teilweise, also nicht komplett, dargestellt.

 

Meiner funktioniert ja auch. Aber schau mal:

```
$ ldd musicplayer | grep phonon

        libphonon.so.4 => /usr/kde/svn/lib/libphonon.so.4 (0x00002acae578a000)
```

Wenn du Kde4 installiert hast wird als Backend wohl auch das Xine-Backend verwendet, und das geht bei mir auch...

Wenn ich gegen qt-phonon linke, geht nix. (Dazu muss ich /etc/env.d/43kdepaths-kde-svn löschen und env-updaten)

Wenn nicht würd mich interessieren welche gst-plugins du installiert hast. Und welche Versionen.

```
$ eix -c --installed gstreamer

[U] media-libs/gstreamer (0.10.14(0.10)@18.05.2008 -> (~)0.10.19): Streaming media framework
```

```
$ eix -c --installed gst-plugins

[U] media-libs/gst-plugins-base (0.10.14(0.10)@18.05.2008 -> (~)0.10.19): Basepack of plugins for gstreamer

[U] media-libs/gst-plugins-good (0.10.6(0.10)@18.05.2008 -> (~)0.10.7): Basepack of plugins for gstreamer

[U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec (0.10.6(0.10)@18.05.2008 -> (~)0.10.7): plugin for gstreamer

[U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa (0.10.14(0.10)@18.05.2008 -> (~)0.10.17): plugin for gstreamer

[U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread (0.10.6(0.10)@18.05.2008 -> (~)0.10.7): plugin for gstreamer

[U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-faac (0.10.5(0.10)@18.05.2008 -> (~)0.10.6): plugin for gstreamer

[U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad (0.10.5(0.10)@18.05.2008 -> (~)0.10.6): plugin for gstreamer

[U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg (0.10.2(0.10)@18.05.2008 -> (~)0.10.3): FFmpeg based gstreamer plugin

[U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac (0.10.6(0.10)@18.05.2008 -> (~)0.10.7): plugin for gstreamer

[U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame (0.10.6(0.10)@18.05.2008 -> (~)0.10.7): plugin for gstreamer

[U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad (0.10.6(0.10)@18.05.2008 -> (~)0.10.7): plugin for gstreamer

[U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec (0.10.6(0.10)@18.05.2008 -> (~)0.10.7): Libmpeg2 based decoder plug-in for gstreamer

[U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg (0.10.14(0.10)@18.05.2008 -> (~)0.10.17): plugin for gstreamer

[U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib (0.10.6(0.10)@18.05.2008 -> (~)0.10.7): plugin for gstreamer

[U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora (0.10.14(0.10)@18.05.2008 -> (~)0.10.17): plugin for gstreamer

[U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis (0.10.14(0.10)@18.05.2008 -> (~)0.10.17): plugin for gstreamer

[U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x (0.10.14(0.10)@18.05.2008 -> (~)0.10.17): plugin for gstreamer

[U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo (0.10.14(0.10)@18.05.2008 -> (~)0.10.17): plugin for gstreamer
```

Mit allem auf testing ändert sich nichts an dem beschriebenen Verhalten.

Irgendwie scheint es als würde beim emitten von MediaObject::stateChanged() was nicht klappen. Es kommen nämlich nur SIGNALS an, wenn es ein ErrorState ist...

Ich werd heut einfach mal kde-phonon deinstallieren und schauen, was passiert.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## jkoerner

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab ja von stable release gesprochen. Qt hat das Beta+RC-Stadium verlassen. 4.4 ist offiziell als stable released, aber im Portage immer noch masked.

 ok, bin dabei von Gentoo und nicht von qt ausgegangen.

Ich habe auch eix nicht installiert:

```
# paludis -q gstreamer

* media-libs/gstreamer

    gentoo:                  0.10.14 (0.10.17)K (0.10.19)K {:0.10} 

    installed:               0.10.14* {:0.10}
```

Und nein, ich habe KDE4 nicht installiert, nicht einmal KDE. Ich verwende qlwm und bau das was ich dazu brauche selbst als Erweiterung.

Daher habe ich auch xine und dessen libraries nicht installiert. Und ich baue qt-snap monolithisch, installiere es in Gentoo-übliche Verzeichnisse, darum

```
# slocate libphonon

/usr/lib/qt4/libphonon.la

/usr/lib/qt4/libphonon.prl

/usr/lib/qt4/libphonon.so

/usr/lib/qt4/libphonon.so.4

/usr/lib/qt4/libphonon.so.4.1

/usr/lib/qt4/libphonon.so.4.1.0

/usr/lib/qt4/libphonon.so.4.1.0.debug

/usr/lib/qt4/libphonon.so.4.1.1

/usr/lib/qt4/libphonon.so.4.1.1.debug

/usr/lib/qt4/plugins/phonon_backend/libphonon_gstreamer.so

/usr/lib/qt4/plugins/phonon_backend/libphonon_gstreamer.so.debug
```

und ich habe 

```
media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo :0.10 [R 0.10.14]
```

 und auch die anderen von dir erwähnten installiert.

Damit habe also kein auch nur annähernd vergleichbares System…

MfG  Jens

----------

## franzf

```
paludis --uninstall kde-base/phonon
```

und alles geht auf einmal...

Ich hoffe es dauert nicht mehr allzu lange, bis kde4 auf qt-phonon wechselt (wie mal angekündigt).

Jetzt wüsste ich nur noch gerne, wie ich es schaffe, dass qt auch das GStreamer-backend verwedent, nicht das (scheinbar inkompatible) kde-xine-backend.

Grüße

Franz

// Nachtrag

 :Shocked: 

kde-base/phonon wieder installiert und ... es geht immer noch.

Ich hab allerdings auch qt-core und qt-gui mit glib neu paludisiert. Hmm. Wenn ich mal Zeit hab werd ich da nachbohren.

----------

